# Suggest a Laptop. Budget 50K.



## freakitude (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I need help buying a new laptop. Budget is 50K.

Specs:

- 2GB RAM
- HDD 160 GB or More
- Video RAM - 256 MB or More
- Inbuilt Webcam
- DVD±R/RW
- Light Weight
- Good battery life
- No Bundled OS (if Possible)

You can also suggest any reputed websites where i can order online. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2008)

Visit www.dell.co.in and select one from XPS series.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 25, 2008)

get urself a Dell 1525


----------



## freakitude (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the recommendations ravi and hellgate.

please also see *tinyurl.com/2ddp3f and suggest if its a good one.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^  thats a good lappy.u can buy.
also hav a look @ HP DV2701TX.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

Dell would take at-least 45 days in total to do all paper work and ship the system from the date u make your mind that u would buy Dell XPS m1530 

so if you can wait then go for *XPS m1530*... Now if you are in hurry and buy on the same day then *HP Pavilion dv6703TX* in Kolkata, with upgrade of warrenty from 1 year to 3 years, including all tax it costs Rs. 53,200/-


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude laptops & cell phones are two businesses in which the manufacturers margins are highest. The point that I am trying to make is even though your budget is 50k, look around before putting in your hard earned money.

I would recommend an Acer Aspire 4520, it would cost you Rs. 29,990 for 1GB, add another Rs. 1250 if you want a transcend 2 GB DDR2 RAM. This is one hell of a laptop! You can compare any Rs. 50k-Rs. 70K laptop with this machine &  it will win hands down. 

So instead of making Micheal Dell rich, use Rs. 20,000 that you saved on a holiday to Goa.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

> I would recommend an Acer Aspire 4520, it would cost you Rs. 29,990 for 1GB, add another Rs. 1250 if you want a transcend 2 GB DDR2 RAM.



There is a lot of down side with it 

7000M comes with no HD acceleration suport  7000m comes with no Dynamic voltage support to maximize the productivity of AMD Power Now / Cool and Quite Technology  Its Athlom mobile where as one should buy Turion Mobile 

Where as in that budget you can get your self Acer 4720z or Lenovo N200 or spend another 2k to get a Compaq V3702TU


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 27, 2008)

Acer Aspire 4529 is a pretty VLM and budget laptop. Since your duget is a decent 50k i suggest you try Hp dv6xxx series or Dell XPS as Choto said. Also if you pay via credit card , they ll send it within 6 working days.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 27, 2008)

This laptop fits the bill for almost all the requirement the OP has and that also at 40% less cost.

Unless the requirement is of "serious" gaming or a lot of 3D rendering this laptop should do pretty well. Having said that, its only the OP who has to take a call.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 27, 2008)

Negetives about Acer Aspire 4520 :
1. the keyboard layout-touchpad is bad. You can barely feel when the touchpad starts
2. 14.1" screen. I prefer 15.4".
3. Flimsy build


----------



## gopz (Feb 27, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Dell would take at-least 45 days in total to do all paper work and ship the system from the date u make your mind that u would buy Dell XPS m1530


 
I got my Dell XPS in 7 working days after I made payment. I think this is an exaggerated comment - 45 days is way too long, come on Choto Cheeta!

GO ahead and order the Dell XPS, you can strike a good bargain with the phone rep, dont order online.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 27, 2008)

While evey laptop will have its share of quirks.

Flimsy build- I don't agree, To start with, its body is nicely constructed with nice thick plastic. The hinges are solid and even with a fair bit of rough use didn’t creak or become loose.

Another great aspect of this laptop is its size and shape. A normal 14 inch laptop is quite thick and there is often a lot of wasted space. This is not so on the 4520. It’s quite compact, sports a surprisingly slim top panel, and soft rounded corners that give it a classy appearance.


----------



## gopz (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, the Acer pebble design is really pleasing to look at. It is a beautiful laptop imo.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

> I got my Dell XPS in 7 working days after I made payment. I think this is an exaggerated comment - 45 days is way too long, come on Choto Cheeta!
> 
> GO ahead and order the Dell XPS, you can strike a good bargain with the phone rep, dont order online.



Its a recent development with Dell, seems they are short staff or short on sply  as yes the wait time at this point is that big when you are not paying via Credit Card  it really takes 20-30 days from the day you think you would buy Dell to the day when dell service person comes to setup the system for you...  and I know at-least 20 person now waiting for 45+ days for their dell products (includes Notebooks / TFT panels) (order is been placed 15 to 22 days in between all those 20 people)


----------



## freakitude (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to all the members who replied. I decided to order Dell XPS M1530.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Great.. Congrats.


----------



## coolendra (Mar 1, 2008)

freakitude said:


> Thanks to all the members who replied. I decided to order Dell XPS M1530.



hey dude.....
wat configuration did ye choose nd how much did u shell out ??...
ne good deals on warranty nd stuff ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

freakitude said:


> Thanks to all the members who replied. I decided to order Dell XPS M1530.


config ?


----------



## freakitude (Mar 19, 2008)

Instead of ordering Dell XPS m1530 i ordered HP DV6767...

*Specs:*
Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 @ 1.83GHz, Intel 965 PME Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 3GB DDR2 SDRAM, 250GB SATA, 8x Double Layer Light scribe DVD Drive, 15.4" inch Wide Screen WXGA TFT Display, Brightview Technology, NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400M GS Video Graphics with 256 MB Dedicated Memory, Up to 895 MB , Stereo Speakrs, 1.3 Megapixel Integrated Web camara, 5 in 1 Media Reader, 56k Modem, NIC, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, Bluetooth 2.0, S-video TV Out, IEEE 1394, 3 USB 2.0, Windows Vista Home Premium Edition (1 Year Limited Warranty), Carry Case

I am getting free HP Wi-Music Device which can be used to play music stored on laptop via home stereo or other devices.

Price: Rs. 56000/- (All Inclusive)


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> Dude laptops & cell phones are two businesses in which the manufacturers margins are highest. The point that I am trying to make is even though your budget is 50k, look around before putting in your hard earned money.



Thats what I will say, but mate listen to my experience, my company provides me lapttop for work, and it is HP 6510b, and though I was happy with the config(now I say I was happy working on desktop with a CRT). I really say there is something which is called display, mate you really need to think about it, my eyes gets watery alot, so I would say go for machines with good displays (and Dell XPS has got it) and a good display costs and certainly wont come cheap as Acer. Make a good choice.


----------

